# Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2014: Εκδήλωση της meta|φρασης (27/9/2014)



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

*Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2014*

*Στο πλαίσιο των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η meta|φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), το Σάββατο 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014.* Η εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς, γλωσσολόγους, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενους μεταφραστές και φοιτητές.

Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξει η κα. Σταυρούλα Σοκόλη, καθηγήτρια Ισπανικής Γλώσσας και Πολιτισμού στο Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο και Υποτιτλισμού στο Αυτόνομο Πανεπιστήμιο της Βαρκελώνης. Στην ομιλία της θα παρουσιάσει τις δυνατότητες που έχει η χρήση της οπτικοακουστικής μετάφρασης ως αυθεντικής δραστηριότητας στη διδασκαλία και την εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών.

Στη συνέχεια το λόγο θα πάρει ο κ. Ροδόλφος Μασλίας, προϊστάμενος του Τμήματος Συντονισμού Ορολογίας του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου (TermCoord), o οποίος θα μιλήσει για τη μεγάλη πρόκληση που αποτελούν η πολύγλωσση επικοινωνία, η παγκοσμιοποίηση και οι σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες για τη διαμόρφωση της ορολογίας στα όργανα της ΕΕ, με δεδομένο ότι οι περίπου 5.000 μεταφραστές σε 10 όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης παράγουν νομοθετικές πράξεις με ισχύ πρωτότυπου.

Η εκδήλωση θα κλείσει με μια στρογγυλή τράπεζα με θέμα «Start small, think big: Η μετάβαση από την ατομική επιχείρηση στη μικρή μεταφραστική εταιρεία». Στη συζήτηση θα συμμετέχουν οι παρακάτω εκπρόσωποι εταιρειών και συνεργατικών σχημάτων:

—	Η κα. Σοφία Βλαβιανού (συνιδιοκτήτρια της μεταφραστικής εταιρείας Litterae)
—	Ο κ. Ιωάννης Κασσιός (συνιδιοκτήτης της μεταφραστικής εταιρείας Technografia)
—	Ο κ. Κομνηνός Παπακυριάκου (συντονιστής της ομάδας Komninos Papakyriakou & Associates)
—	Η κα. Κατερίνα Σαρατσιώτη (μέλος της ομάδας onlinetranslators.gr)

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα επιχειρήσουν μια σύγκριση της ατομικής μεταφραστικής επιχείρησης και της μικρής μεταφραστικής εταιρείας και θα μιλήσουν για τις προκλήσεις που αντιμετώπισαν όταν αποφάσισαν να δημιουργήσουν ένα εταιρικό ή συνεργατικό σχήμα, για την εμπειρία που αποκόμισαν από τη μετάβαση αυτή και για τις απαιτήσεις της διαχείρισης μιας μεταφραστικής εταιρείας εν μέσω κρίσης. Τη συζήτηση θα διευθύνει ο Διευθυντής Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης.

Το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης έχει ως εξής:

—	6:15 - 6:30 «Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2014». Χαιρετισμός από τη Διευθύντρια Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου.
—	6:30 - 6:55 «Η οπτικοακουστική μετάφραση στη διδασκαλία ξένων γλωσσών», Σταυρούλα Σοκόλη.
—	7:00 - 7:25 «Η ευρωπαϊκή ορολογία και η πρόκληση της επικοινωνίας», Ροδόλφος Μασλίας.
—	7:30 - 8:30 «Start small, think big: Η μετάβαση από την ατομική επιχείρηση στη μικρή μεταφραστική εταιρεία», Σοφία Βλαβιανού, Ιωάννης Κασσιός, Κομνηνός Παπακυριάκου, Κατερίνα Σαρατσιώτη.
—	8:30 - 9:00 Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό.
—	9:00 - 10:00 Κρασί και κουβεντούλα στο αίθριο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών.

Περισσότερα: 
http://metafrasi.edu.gr/html/events.html (Ο σύνδεσμος θα ακυρωθεί μετά την ημερομηνία της εκδήλωσης)


----------



## diceman (Sep 24, 2014)

Mε πρόλαβες, nickel. Σήμερα θα το ανέβαζα. 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2014)

Δυστυχώς λόγω μιας άλλης υποχρέωσης δεν θα μπορέσω να σας δω από κοντά.

Καλή επιτυχία στην εκδήλωση!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2014)

Καλή επιτυχία και από μένα! Η δουλειά και μια άλλη υποχρέωση κανονισμένη από καιρό δεν θα μου επιτρέψουν να περάσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2014)

Εσείς θα χάσετε.  Θεωρώ ότι οι ομιλίες έχουν αρκετό ενδιαφέρον και ελπίζω να μεθοδευτούν τα πράγματα έτσι που να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και συζήτηση. Έχουμε δηλαδή εδώ τρία τεράστια θέματα: το ρόλο της μετάφρασης στη διδασκαλία της γλώσσας, ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος διαχείρισης των ορολογικών προκλήσεων, ποιες λύσεις είναι καλό να αναζητεί ο μοναχικός μεταφραστής στο άγριο μεταφραστικό τοπίο της Ελλάδας;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2014)

Δυστυχώς τελικά ούτε εγώ θα μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2014)

Μας λείψατε, αλλά όχι όσο είχαμε φοβηθεί.:)
Αποκόμισα πολλά από την εκδήλωση, μια και με ενδιέφεραν και τα τρία θέματα. Ιδανικά θα ήθελα άλλη τόση ώρα τετ-α-τετ με κάθε ομιλητή, αλλά επιλέξαμε διαφορετική λύση για την ολοκλήρωση της βραδιάς — κάτι που εκτιμήσανε και οι ομιλητές. 

Θα περιμένουμε τα βιντεάκια, γιατί το λαβυρινθώδες των πρώτων ομιλιών απαιτεί επανάληψη καθώς και κάποιες διαδικτυακές επισκέψεις (που αφήνω για αύριο).


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Για αρχή:

European Parliament - DG TRAD - Terminology Coordination
*http://termcoord.eu/*

Για νεολογισμούς:
http://termcoord.eu/new-word-alert/neologism-database/
(Διαλέξτε κάποιον που θα αποτελούσε ενδιαφέρουσα πρόκληση.)

Για συνδέσμους (Glossary Links):
http://termcoord.eu/glossarylinks/
Πείτε μας αν βρείτε μια χρήσιμη πηγή ή διαδικασία.


----------



## diceman (Sep 28, 2014)

Βίντεο από τις ομιλίες και το πάνελ θα ανεβάσουμε σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες.


----------

